# Do raw eggs really inhibit absorbtion of a vitamin b?



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a petsitting client who got upset when I cracked a raw egg on his dogs kibble do attempt to tempt the dog to eat (usually they put cooked chicken on top of the kibble but I was out and didn't have any other ideas.)
He said something about "I read on some pet website that raw eggs can hurt their GI tract...something something" that I don't exactly remember.
I sort of shrugged it off and agreed never to try to feed his dog better (in more PC terms of course) but have been wondering where he saw that since.
Just now, I was browsing WebMD pets for fun and found this in a "Dangerous Foods Dogs Should Not Eat" slideshow:
*Raw Eggs*

There are two problems with giving your dog raw eggs. The first is the possibility of food poisoning from bacteria like Salmonella or E. coli. The second is that an enzyme in raw eggs interferes with the absorption of a particular B vitamin. This can cause skin problems as well as problems with your dog's coat if raw eggs are fed for a long time.

Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow

Now I'm sure we all feel the same way about the bacteria issue and don't even need to comment on it. I'm just a little interested in the second and third assertions about the B vitamins and the problems with your dogs coat. Common sense to me is that the amino acids in the eggs would improve the coat.

Thoughts from people more knowledgeable than me?

Edit: I posted this then went to the next slide on the show and almost dropped my laptop off my knees. HAHAHAHA! Idiots.
*Raw Meat and Fish*

Raw meat and raw fish, like raw eggs, can contain bacteria that causes food poisoning. In addition, certain kinds of fish such as salmon, trout, shad, or sturgeon can contain a parasite that causes "fish disease." If not treated, the disease can be fatal within 2 weeks. The first signs of illness are vomiting, fever, and big lymph nodes. Thoroughly cooking the fish will kill the parasite and protect your dog.


Watch out everyone, you're giving your dogs "fish disease!"


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It is referring to Biotin absorption... Egg yolks are very high in Biotin,egg whites contains a protein called avidin which binds with biotin, making it unavailable for absorption. They will essentially cancel each other out from my understanding.

Edit.. I forgot to answer the other part of your question... as far as being dangerous for a deficiency NO, if you are raw feeding (can't remember if you do) 

Ample sources of all of the B vitamins, almost all varieties of meat and fish are foods high in biotin. Chicken, turkey, and beef are all good sources of biotin. A three ounce serving of pork contains about three micrograms of vitamin B7 (Biotin). Meat livers contain an entire day’s worth of the vitamin in each serving. The best fish sources include tuna, haddock, salmon, and sardines.

As far as fish goes, if you live on the west coast yes you can kill your dog by giving them fresh salmanoids if they contain a certain parasite. My father killed his rotty this way, not intentionally but unknowingly. so there is SOME truth to that but they just don't let you in on the fact that if they are frozen for a few weeks to kill it off and fed raw they pose no risk. I feed fish meals weekly and he's still here


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

You know I read a site that listed everything not to give your dog,,,,it was so funny because it listed everything that I feed my dog. I think that was the site. Everything causes cannon ball but from what I read. It just amazing that they tell people this kinda stuff, and to think I use to believe it myself till I questioned somethings and found that most of there advice is based on the kibble they feed. I remember calling the vet because my dog ate our dinner out of the pan on the stove, raw turkey burgers, lol, she didn't have any problems they said watch her carefully...lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, Tobi is correct. 
Duncan's main protein source is from eggs since he can't eat hardly any meats. Aside from raw meat, eggs are a protein that is easily utilized by dogs. Duncan eats several eggs a day, sometimes raw sometimes cooked. I like to change it up a bit for him from time to time. He also gets B vitamins (plus some other supplements) a few times a week.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This is why I NEVER use WebMD for anything and when I do actually research something on the internet, I cross check it a hundred different places before I make an opinion. 

Does this mean that people who eat raw sushi are going to get "fish disease" ? :becky:


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

The egg issue has been pretty well addressed, so I'm going to pass on that one. 

However, the "fish disease" that everyone is laughing at is a very real thing. Pacific salmon, steelhead, and trout consume a fluke that has a very deadly form of bacteria. Eating those fish raw can and will kill your dog. I would not even trust deep freezing, I know some people do but for me the danger is too real. My dogs eat raw fish, but not from that family of fish.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I apologize for laughing about "fish disease," I know there are real dangers from various fish/parasites. I just have never heard it called 'fish disease' or applied to so many fish as WebMD did. I already knew about the Pacific Northwest fish dangers, but anyone believe/know anything about the shad and sturgeon they assert has fish disease?

And thanks for the info on biotin absorption.


----------

